# Almost 11 weeks. A whiff of royalty ...



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The planned photo shoot didn't go quite to plan. I think I waited a little too long after they woke up to start :lol: I couldn't even get Itty to stay still for 2 seconds! I will be having another go at some point, so there may be more shots added later. I'm also not very happy with the background sheet. It's a new one that came with the larger light cube, and it's textured. It seems to be throwing off blue and purple tones which is difficult to correct without changing the kitties coat colour. But then I'm a bit tired too, so I'll have another play later.

For now though we have a few cuties 

*Cain looking very regal. He should be wearing something, but I was waiting on a delivery that never arrived.
I shall improvise later *










*Chaz. She was kind of happy to wear the pearls, but that was it :lol:*










*As for Tinks ... well I think you can see what a little poser she has become!*

















Thanks for looking! :lol:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics of your little royal family  I was looking at buying a mini photo tent/cube just last night on ebay any recommendations?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awwww they are adorable!  And I was right - there is a tiara! And pearls! Are you waiting for a crown and an ermine for cain?

Gorgeous pics - I quite like the purple background.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: lovely pics


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Such sweet kitties.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww they look so cute! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all for such lovely comments


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

They are gorgeous - its really hard at this age to get photos isn't it! I have been trying to take pics of our lot today too

D xx


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not a cat person but WOW... beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

They are awesome pics!
I have to say that I agree with you how much a play-up to the camera she is  x


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

they are beautiful!! what goregous kitties :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

SO cute!!! What breed are they?

I want one :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

deedeedee said:


> They are gorgeous - its really hard at this age to get photos isn't it! I have been trying to take pics of our lot today too
> 
> D xx


You're not kidding! :lol: How did you get on? It's about time we saw your cuties again 



TedEBear said:


> I'm not a cat person but WOW... beautiful!!! :thumbup:


Why thank you!



$hAzZa said:


> They are awesome pics!
> I have to say that I agree with you how much a play-up to the camera she is  x


She _knows_ how cute she is too.



katiefranke said:


> they are beautiful!! what goregous kitties :001_wub:


Thank you very much 



Jess2308 said:


> SO cute!!! What breed are they?
> 
> I want one :lol:


Thank you also ... they're British Shorthairs.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Aurelia strikes again!

Do you know how to take a bad photo?

Nope. I don't believe you do!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

You'll have to redo Cain's/Lily's shoot with new attire.. can't wait to see the piccies :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

dharma66 said:


> Aurelia strikes again!
> 
> Do you know how to take a bad photo?
> 
> Nope. I don't believe you do!


:lol: My trash can says otherwise!



Cazza1974 said:


> They are gorgeous :001_wub:


Thank you 



Kaitlyn said:


> You'll have to redo Cain's/Lily's shoot with new attire.. can't wait to see the piccies :lol:


 ... But you're right of course. I shall have to make an effort to do another shoot 

Lila's new mummy and daddy are coming to see her tomorrow!


----------

